# Specialty Certification (ED)



## nyyankees (Jan 22, 2009)

does anyone know or could recommend if it's worth taking the CEDC Emergency Dept Specilaty Certifcation test if you have NO EXPERIENCE coding ER claims?

Will the practice material that the AAPC provides allow me to learn enough to pass the test or is it recommended to work in the field before taking ANY Specialty Certifcation?

Thanks!


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 23, 2009)

i plan to take it in october, i read it was recommended that you have 1-2 years experience before sitting as you would be more familiar with the common procedures to the ed and how to code them and rules to reporting.

i have worked with ed coding for going on seven years, however you do get one free retake, if you are confident you should take it anyway.


----------



## sam_son  (Jan 23, 2009)

Hai
I am also experienced in ED coding for about 3 years and iam having passed CPC . I am intrested in taking speciality certificate could you people tell me how to take this exam or any other exam is available . 
thank you
Samson


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 24, 2009)

you sign up thru the same way you took the cpc.  i took it thru aapc not thru a school.  they have the schedules, ours are taken at branford hall typically, they will give you location, they also have study guides to purchase that should help you be prepared for the exam

it is all on this site

good luck

p


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 26, 2009)

ptrautner said:


> i plan to take it in october, i read it was recommended that you have 1-2 years experience before sitting as you would be more familiar with the common procedures to the ed and how to code them and rules to reporting.
> 
> i have worked with ed coding for going on seven years, however you do get one free retake, if you are confident you should take it anyway.



Thanks Pat...that's what I thought. I didn't want to take a test not 100% sure that the study guide would prepare me.


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 26, 2009)

i have the old study guide, it is pretty infomative, i also use it at work!

I know they revamped the test beginning this year, i will purchase the new one to prep for the exam, you should be fine if you are prepared.


----------

